# Warnung: Auf Erotikseiten lauern neue Auslands-Dialer



## sascha (13 Juli 2005)

*Warnung: Auf Erotikseiten lauern neue Auslands-Dialer
*
Seit gut drei Wochen gelten für Dialer in Deutschland neue, strengere Regeln. Das hindert einzelne Anbieter aber nicht daran, weiter Einwählprogramme einzusetzen, die allen Vorgaben widersprechen. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind mehrere Erotikseiten, die über die deutsche Afendis AG in München abgerechnet werden: Die dort vorhandenen Dialer wählen nicht nur Telefonnummern in Venezuela an – sie stellen für Internetsurfer eine echte Gefahr dar. Jetzt ermitteln die Behörden in dem Fall. 

Es waren einmal mehr Experten aus dem Forum von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de, die der Masche auf die Spur kamen. Sie stießen bei Recherchen im Internet auf die Seite german-traffic.net. Dort werden deutschen Webmastern Partnerprogramme angeboten die darauf abzielen, die deutschen Jugendschutzgesetze ganz bewusst zu umgehen. „Dies ist Ihre Chance in einem Milliardenmarkt Geld zu verdienen, ohne die strengen deutschen Gesetze befolgen zu müssen“, heißt es auf der Werbeseite wörtlich. Registriert ist diese auf eine britische Firma. Die Abrechnung der Programme übernimmt – so heißt es auf der Seite – die Afendis AG mit Sitz in München.

Die Seiten, auf die bei german-traffic.net verwiesen wird, haben es allerdings in sich. Die meisten von ihnen bieten die Möglichkeit, über einen Dialer (auf den Erotikseiten auch „anonymer Sofortzugang“ genannt) Zugang zum Mitgliederbereich zu bekommen. Allerdings nicht über einen rechtskonformen 09009-Dialer: Eingesetzt wird dort die Technik der berüchtigten spanischen Firmen E-group, bzw. Nocreditcard (NCC) – die sich in keinster Weise an die deutschen Vorgaben für kostenpflichtige Einwählprogramme halten. Bei unseren Versuchen waren die Dialer über ActiveX gesteuert und gruben sich tief in die Registry des betroffenen Rechners ein. Sie waren für den unerfahrenen Surfer kaum zu löschen. Von den in Deutschland vorgeschriebenen Zustimmungsfenstern, in denen Kunden Download, Installation und Einwahl ausdrücklich per „OK“ und „JA“-Eingabe bestätigen müssen, war nichts zu sehen.

Den Vogel schoss freilich die Einwahlnummer ab: Statt über die in Deutschland vorgeschriebene 09009-Nummerngasse wählten die Dialer anscheinend die Nummer 00584129512521 im venezolanischen Handynetz ein – mit vorgeschalteter Netzbetreibernummer 010066 der MCN Telecom. Dass die Dialer E-Group als vertrauenswürdigen Anbieter im Internetbrowser eintrugen (mit der Folge, dass weitere Installationen ähnlicher Software unbemerkt vom Nutzer ablaufen) passt da perfekt ins Bild.

Die in Deutschland illegalen Dialer, die früher unter dem Namen „Fairdialer“ kursierten, wurden bei unseren Tests über einen Server der Afendis AG (http://download.afendis.de/downloads) geladen. Bei dem Münchner Online-Abrechner (Slogan: „the better way to pay“) gab man sich auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de ahnungslos. „Es besteht sicherlich kein Interesse Seitens der afendis AG daran, hier an einem Partnerprogramm teilzunehmen, welches nicht rechtskonform ist“, erklärte Sprecher Oliver Ückerseifer. Deshalb habe man nach unserem Hinweis eine Anfrage „bezüglich der Konformität des besagten Dialers“ an den Hersteller gewendet: „Sollte sich herausstellen, dass hier keine Konformität gegeben ist, dann werden wir das Produkt selbstverständlich umgehend vom Netz nehmen“, so Ückerseifer. 

Geschehen ist bis dato allerdings gar nichts. Die illegalen Dialer sind weiterhin online. Inzwischen ist auch die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) mit dem Fall befasst. „Dialer über Auslands- oder Satellitenrufnummern sind nicht registriert. Für nicht registrierte Dialer besteht nach unserer Auffassung keine Zahlungspflicht“, erklärte ein Sprecher gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Die Behörde nimmt derzeit die betroffenen Seiten und Einwählprogramme genauer unter die Lupe und prüft weitere Konsequenzen. Was die deutschen Jugendschutzbehörden von den Seiten halten, ist noch unklar. Auch sie sind aber mittlerweile informiert.

Der Fall zeigt deutlich, dass die Dialer-Gefahr in Deutschland längst nicht gebannt ist. Auch wenn mittlerweile neue Gesetze gelten, tun Verbraucher gut daran, sich vor unseriösen Angeboten zu schützen.

*Update 14. Juli 8.30 Uhr: In der Nacht zum Donnerstag haben Afendis AG und E-Group auf unsere Berichterstattung reagiert und das Zahlungssystem auf den beanstandeten Seiten umgestellt. Statt eines Dialers mit Auslandseinwahl ist dort nun ein System namens "Access by Phone" zu finden. Dabei muss der Nutzer per Telefon eine 01908-Nummer (zu 1,86 Euro pro Minute) anrufen und erhält, solange er den Hörer nicht auflegt, Zugang zum Webangebot. Die entsprechenden Partnerprogramme werden allerdings auch weiterhin mit der Aussage beworben, dass so die strengen deutschen Jugendschutzvorschriften umgangen werden könnten.*



cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=271


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2005)

Diskussionbeiträge in diesem Thread 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10883

tf


----------

